# Illinois-based Research Team Now Confirms The Presence Of A Stronger, Mutated Form Of Head Lice In 2



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 10, 2018)

*Super Head Lice Now Found in 25 States and on the Rise in Southern Florida*

*Miami Beach, Florida: With the new, highly resistant strains of head lice recently discovered in at least 25 U.S. states, parents and schooling staffs in Miami and other parts of South Florida are panic-stricken as more and more cases of head lice emerge amongst children. 

A report on the super strain and its outspread was released back in 2015 by Kyong Yoon, an assistant professor at Southern Illinois University Edwardsville, and his team of researchers. However, the bugs were first reported in 2000 and have since multiplied.

Although similar to traditional lice, the new strains of bugs are mutated, making them highly resistant to the usual chemical and pesticide treatments used to kill off lice. Pyrethroids, a synthetic version of a compound found in the chrysanthemum flower, have long been the go-to ingredient for lice removal treatments found in drugstores. However, parents have reported that these treatments aren’t nearly as effective anymore, and this is most likely due to the rise of super lice.

Having been exposed to the chemicals for years, the lice have developed an even stronger resistance, nullifying the effectiveness of these treatments. While the news is likely to alarm parents, especially those in southern Florida where several super lice infestations have recently been reported, experts have offered a better solution for getting rid of lice.

Discussing the danger and ineffectiveness of pyrethroid-based treatments and the statement issued by The American Pediculosis Association, Lice Troopers spokesperson confirmed, “None of the over-the-counter or prescription treatments currently available are completely safe, and often do not even kill lice and nits. In fact, repeated use of and reliance upon these chemicals can increase the chances of lice outbreaks and infestations. To avoid a resistant strain of head lice, manual treatments should be used instead to fully remove resistant strains of head lice.” 

If done properly, manual removal of lice—both regular and super lice—can be 100% effective, and is a foolproof and safe method for both children and adults. For the sake of convenience and time-effectiveness, parents can also opt for a professional lice removal service to do the job, and thus avoid weeks of persistent combing and checking for lice themselves.

While parents in Miami and surrounding areas may be worried about super lice outbreaks, proper prevention methods can significantly help reduce the outspread of this common childhood condition. Preventative measures include having the children avoid head to head contact, limit sharing personal belongings, and keep their long hair tied back into braids or in a bun.

*


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 10, 2018)

They need some jars of blue magic grease.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m reminded of this funny thread 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/over-the-counter-medicine-cannot-kill-super-lice.784229/

I also read that group   selfies were also spreading lice.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 10, 2018)

How much do professionals charge? This could be a great business opportunity.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 10, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> How much do professionals charge? This could be a great business opportunity.


When I googled, I saw anywhere fromm $99/hr to $250/hr


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 10, 2018)

So glad that there were not any pictures of these in the thread.

Do the super lice still prefer the same hair types?


----------



## theRaven (Nov 10, 2018)

Oh vey, I just left from Miami Beach.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 11, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> When I googled, I saw anywhere fromm $99/hr to $250/hr


Anyone know how long it takes to treat a child? I know this depends on the texture and length and I’m guessing there’s also the child’s fidgeting to deal with. Just wondering how much you could make per day.


----------



## nysister (Nov 11, 2018)

Would tea tree oil help?

Maybe they should roll around in a field of chrysanthemums.


----------



## Shula (Nov 11, 2018)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to treat a child? I know this depends on the texture and length and I’m guessing there’s also the child’s fidgeting to deal with. Just wondering how much you could make per day.



I always feel like I have to out myself when this topic comes up. Let me just say that we had a social gathering FULL of people we didn't know and my baby got infected and I was in pure denial for awhile because I, too, thought black folks couldn't get lice. Well it happened to us and it went on for so long because she would complain about itching and I would check and never saw anything until they got to their absolute worst and you couldn't miss it. The thread with our experience is here somewhere. I tell y'all all my business in hopes that it helps someone if they should ever be in the same shoes someday.

But to answer your question, it took a few weeks to be completely free of them and completely certain we had gotten rid of it. We quarantined ourselves, treated the house, carpets, and their gajillion stuffed toys. My kid has a lot of hair (probably close to waist length at infection time) and for some reason the most we found on the twins was a few small nits, whereas the one infected was like a horror movie. Came to find out later that a gf of mine knew whose nasty child infected us and never told me because she knew it was gonna be some SMOKE, baby.  I call them nasty people because they were aware of the issue and chose to expose dozens of people anyway like it wasn't a big deal. Hubby and I had to use several RID products maybe 3 or 4 rounds, can't remember but at least 2 and THEN manually pick out the stubborn survivors and in my house, we have quite a bit  of hair so it took a lot of time. *BUT*, if you're looking at this a biz opportunity and you're not skeeved out, I imagine a person would get quicker over time because you know what you're looking for and you're doing it so often so naturally the speed would come.

This DD was the badly infected one. Pretty fine hair but because it went on so long, they multiplied like gremlins and  it was time consuming to get rid of .







This kid's hair is deceptive. SUPER DENSE and coarser. I used to have to take naps between starting and finishing braided styles on her hair because it's a lot so getting them out of hers was super time consuming because of really thick hair. If you do it for money, I'd stick to white folks because their hair is on the thinner side and because it was hours of work over a period of time with black hair. In short, great biz idea but I would not accept black folks unless they had shorter and finer hair for the sheer amount of time it takes.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

@Shula Wow! Some basically purposely infected who knows how many people.
That is awful! Why? Were they angry they we're dealing with it and wanted to "share"? Social gatherings are optional. I hate to ask but are they white?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> I always feel like I have to out myself when this topic comes up. Let me just say that we had a social gathering FULL of people we didn't know and my baby got infected and I was in pure denial for awhile because I, too, thought black folks couldn't get lice. Well it happened to us and it went on for so long because she would complain about itching and I would check and never saw anything until they got to their absolute worst and you couldn't miss it. The thread with our experience is here somewhere. I tell y'all all my business in hopes that it helps someone if they should ever be in the same shoes someday.
> 
> But to answer your question, it took a few weeks to be completely free of them and completely certain we had gotten rid of it. We quarantined ourselves, treated the house, carpets, and their gajillion stuffed toys. My kid has a lot of hair (probably close to waist length at infection time) and for some reason the most we found on the twins was a few small nits, whereas the one infected was like a horror movie. Came to find out later that a gf of mine knew whose nasty child infected us and never told me because she knew it was gonna be some SMOKE, baby.  I call them nasty people because they were aware of the issue and chose to expose dozens of people anyway like it wasn't a big deal. Hubby and I had to use several RID products maybe 3 or 4 rounds, can't remember but at least 2 and THEN manually pick out the stubborn survivors and in my house, we have quite a bit  of hair so it took a lot of time. *BUT*, if you're looking at this a biz opportunity and you're not skeeved out, I imagine a person would get quicker over time because you know what you're looking for and you're doing it so often so naturally the speed would come.
> 
> ...



But it looks like most of the companies charge by the hour so black folks would be big money.

I have found out, as a parent, that if people had planned to go to an event or gathering and there kids happen to be sick, they will still bring them. I’ve seen it with the stomach bug, pink eye, everything. Sorry that happened to your DD


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

nysister said:


> @Shula Wow! Some basically purposely infected who knows how many people.
> That is awful! Why? Were they angry they we're dealing with it and wanted to "share"? Social gatherings are optional. I hate to ask but are they white?


 
Just ignorant as all get out. My friend never told me who but they were either white or Mexican, I believe. She knew I would have clowned, especially with our delicate health situation.



Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I have found out, as a parent, that if people had planned to go to an event or gathering and there kids happen to be sick, they will still bring them. I’ve seen it with the stomach bug, pink eye, everything.



Thank you and this is the TRUTH and it drives me INSANE and then they treat you like you are overreacting. We once went to a gathering and this black lady I know was there to bring her grandsons because they lived with her. This woman was in so much pain, could barely talk, and drooling because she had strep throat. The worse part was that she was a nurse and was touching utensils and handling people's children like it's a walk in the park illness. I had a boss who had a huge 16 year old son, 250-300 pounds maybe. The strep did so much damage that he almost died and had to learn to walk and talk again. Could you imagine having a child that big in diapers that you have to handle and he can't walk or feed himself? Strep ain't a walk in the park for everybody and a nurse should know better! I was LIVID. We will just leave because people are too selfish to listen until it happens to them.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

^^^ That is horrible!!! People are so selfish!

People wonder why I call in to meetings even when I'm on-site. Once I hear people sneeze and cough all the time I always have "something that needs immediate attention and I don't want to be distracting in the meeting room." It's my go-to and everyone knows it now. LOL


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

nysister said:


> ^^^ That is horrible!!! People are so selfish!
> 
> People wonder why I call in to meetings even when I'm on-site. Once I hear people sneeze and cough all the time I always have "something that needs immediate attention and I don't want to be distracting in the meeting room." It's my go-to and everyone knows it now. LOL



Smart tactic! I bet you are sick far less often than your co-workers. When we are around larger groups, we notify each other discreetly or by text. “Don’t go near or touch so and so, they have a bad cough.” I once noticed a lady taste her beverage and because she didn’t like it, she poured it directly back into the punch bowl it came from. I was flabbergasted! I tracked down each of my kids to tell them to avoid any drinks from it. I’ve typically trained them to only eat dishes from people whose hygiene habits we know or only the store bought prepared dishes cause people of all races can be grimy about food/food prep.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, to the point that a few people have commented on how rarely I'm sick. It takes a bit for me to get a cold. I avoid sick people and take water soluble C!


As for that woman, wow... I'm speechless!


Shula said:


> *Smart tactic! I bet you are sick far less often than your co-workers.* When we are around larger groups, we notify each other discreetly or by text. “Don’t go near or touch so and so, they have a bad cough.” I once noticed a lady taste her beverage and because she didn’t like it, she poured it directly back into the punch bowl it came from. I was flabbergasted! I tracked down each of my kids to tell them to avoid any drinks from it. I’ve typically trained them to only eat dishes from people whose hygiene habits we know or only the store bought prepared dishes cause people of all races can be grimy about food/food prep.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 13, 2018)

I don’t know of any black people who’s kids have had lice but I know of plenty of yt folks kids.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 13, 2018)

I did not know that black people could get lice. I try to avoid white people and their white problems.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 13, 2018)

Shula said:


> Smart tactic! I bet you are sick far less often than your co-workers. When we are around larger groups, we notify each other discreetly or by text. “Don’t go near or touch so and so, they have a bad cough.”* I once noticed a lady taste her beverage and because she didn’t like it, she poured it directly back into the punch bowl it came from.* I was flabbergasted! I tracked down each of my kids to tell them to avoid any drinks from it. I’ve typically trained them to only eat dishes from people whose hygiene habits we know or only the store bought prepared dishes cause people of all races can be grimy about food/food prep.



Ugh, why didn't she save time and just spit in the punch bowl?    If you aren't sure how something will taste, take a small sample. If you don't like it, throw it out- do not return it to the original place you got it from.



Kanky said:


> I did not know that black people could get lice. I try to avoid white people and their white problems.



 Black people can get lice- we just get it less often due to the texture of our hair.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 13, 2018)

my kids both got lice at daycare and it was HeLL to get rid of!

As for this new stronger and powerful lice that won't die sounds man made to me...I just came from Orlando...ugh!


----------



## Shula (Nov 14, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> I don’t know of any black people who’s kids have had lice but I know of plenty of yt folks kids.





Kanky said:


> I did not know that black people could get lice. I try to avoid white people and their white problems.



Ladies, if we can get lice, I promise you ANYBODY can get it simply due to how carefully we conduct ourselves trying to not die because we are an immuno-compromised household. When my daughter was waiting for her first transplant, she was hospitalized and running a fever and they cultured and tested every bodily fluid they could. The doctors had a nickname for her, "the sterile baby". They told me everyone grows something in a culture but not my kid and they hadn't seen that before. I joked and told them I fed her bleach to kill germs internally, but in reality...we didn't let strangers handle our kids and if we knew you, you had to be showing no signs of illness and have freshly washed hands to even warm us up to letting you touch them. If a pacifier hit the floor, it was replaced with a new sterile one every time, we shampooed our carpets regularly but always only allowed them to crawl on clean white sheets that had been bleached covering the carpet, just every possible route to catch something was thwarted before it could become a problem. We have gone YEARS without a common cold due to our methods. I was beyond shocked when it happened to us because we are in fact black, and we handled ourselves like everybody had the plague at the time, lol. I was SHOOKETH to the core. 

I mentioned this thread to my kids and they reminded me at that gathering, people were rubbing balloons on their heads to do the static hair trick...and that was the problem because they did it to mine and gave them contaminated balloons laced with nits. My kids were like we didn't even hug folks back then so that had to be it. Bingo. It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Shula (Nov 14, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Ugh, why didn't she save time and just spit in the punch bowl?   If you aren't sure how something will taste, take a small sample. If you don't like it, throw it out- do not return it to the original place you got it from.



I just stood there in shock! She's black, too. I used to think only black folks have common sense about passing germs and I was SUPER wrong. The things I've seen. smh And she always talking about baking us something. Please don't. I've seen her make foods and lick her fingers throughout. I be like, "Oh thank you so much, but that's ok, we are off sugar for a few months for health reasons", lol.


----------

